# $50 dollar paint job!,



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

$50 dollar paint job!, You have to read this any of you gonna try it hahahaha its in the midle of page kinda (the info)

http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/showfl...=0&fpart=1&vc=1


http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69ma.../paint/?start=0


----------



## juiced duece (Sep 29, 2001)

you see how many people want to try this lol :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thats crazy wonder what it looks like in person photos hide alot.. Cool article tho...


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

i'm gonna try it on my primered daily!!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

yea kinda weird but if it works :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Does tremclad make candys?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 25 2006, 01:02 AM~5491489
> *Does tremclad make candys?
> *


all i found about color choices :biggrin: but i think there is a few more colors 

TREMCLAD RUST PAINT - 250 ML CANS 
• Special formula inhibits rust 
• No primer needed on most applications 
• Can be used on clean bare metal or rusted surface 
• Resists moisture and fading 
• Available in 250ml, 946ml, and 3.78 lire cans 
• Can be used indoors and out 
050-3668 Recreational White Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3669 237ML TREMCLAD-LEATHER BROWN 27091X125 
050-3670 Flat White Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3672 Flat Black Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3674 Fire Red Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3676 Yellow Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3678 Aluminium Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3680 Gloss White Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3682 Gloss Black Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3686 Grey Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3688 Green Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3690 Dark Blue Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3698 Medium Blue Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3699 Brown Rust Paint 237 ML Can Tremclad 
050-3705 Wild Raspberry Rust Paint 250 ML Can Tremclad


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

here is the website where i found the list :biggrin: 

http://www.irly.ca/irly/corp/0805.HTM


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yo, i wanna no if anyone else does this. sounds ridiculous but would be sweet as hell if it really worked


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i did not see any kind of orange listed like the guy claimed that he painted his charger with....and i find it hard to believe that someone would spend any amount of time doing body work on a car only to cover with a claimed $50 total in paint, tape, rollers, and paper....that car is about 20 ft long i bet he spent over $50 in paper for the color sanding a car that big. i guess its possible but i would like to see it done with photos of each step, but until then...not possible


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

it depend on the size you pic some have more colors :cheesy:


----------



## dissfigured (Jul 22, 2007)

I finished painting my car w/ the "$50 roller" method.

I ended up spending a grand total of around $102.00 and the results are surprising. There are minor flaws here and there mostly due to my impatience, and the fact that I did no body work. Other than that, the paint itself came out perfect.

The "gallery" link on the page below has the final results and the "process" link has the whole process start to finish.
http://www.bryanswebpage.com/Paint/index.htm

Sample of my results:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dissfigured_@Jul 22 2007, 04:40 PM~8365502
> *I finished painting my car w/ the "$50 roller" method.
> 
> I ended up spending a grand total of around $102.00 and the results are surprising. There are minor flaws here and there mostly due to my impatience, and the fact that I did no body work. Other than that, the paint itself came out perfect.
> ...


Man, nobody can talk shit. For $102 that shit looks clean as hell, good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dissfigured_@Jul 22 2007, 07:40 PM~8365502
> *I finished painting my car w/ the "$50 roller" method.
> 
> I ended up spending a grand total of around $102.00 and the results are surprising. There are minor flaws here and there mostly due to my impatience, and the fact that I did no body work. Other than that, the paint itself came out perfect.
> ...



Still don't beleave that its done with a roller.If you could get a quality job like that out of a gallon of rust-o-lume paint from wal-mart body shop would be out of business and I would be in the welfare line,every one would be doing it


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schall1965_@Jul 22 2007, 07:12 PM~8366428
> *Still don't beleave that its done with a roller.If you could get a quality job like that out of a gallon of rust-o-lume paint from wal-mart body shop would be out of business and I would be in the welfare line,every one would be doing it
> *


I just read the whole process on the guys website, it all checks out legit :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:/


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

It does work, but it's ALOT of work for a "decent" paint job.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 22 2007, 07:25 PM~8366489
> *I just read the whole process on the guys website, it all checks out legit :yes:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote

here's how i painted my car for about $50, it's actually very easy and the results are amazing. First off, get a can of tremclad real orange (or what ever color u want) in the can, not spray, yes tremclad, it is a acrylic/enamel paint which is very durable. next prep your car as if was any other paint job, fix all the rust, ect....no need to prime the car since the tremclad allready contains elements which allow it to be painted over bare metal. next, after prepping the car get a small 4" professional FOAM rollers, it's tiny and has one end rounded off, and the other cut straight, and is a very high density foam. u also need a jug of mineral spirits to thin the paint. The thing i really like about this is that there's no mess, no tapeing the whole car, just key areas, and u can do it in your garage, since your not spraying there is virtually no dust in the air, just clean your garage first, also it does'nt really smell at all, dries overnight and it super tough paint. also it you decide to paint the car professionally later, just prep and paint, there's no need to strip the tremclad. i have done this to a few cars, and i can say it works amazing, u just have to be paitient. next u thin the paint with mineral spirits so it just about as thin as water, a little thicker. get out the roller and paint away, don't get the paint shaked when u buy it, enamel is stirred, otherwise you'll have bubbles in the paint for a week!!! after u do 2 coats, wet sand the whole car, then repeat, 2 coats, wetsand, 2 coats wetsand. i painted the charger using a can since your not spraying the car u use all the paint and not spray 50% in the air, use progressivly finer sand paper each time. it's not really that much work, cause u can stop and start any time, u can do just a door, or the hood, ect. do one panel at a time, and don't stop once you start. once your done the final coat, wetsand with about 1000 grit to a totally smooth finish, and then using a high speed polisher i use a buffing bonnet and turtle wax polishing compound. do the whole car with this, and i'm telling u, depending on the amount of time and paitence you have, the results are amazing. laugh if you want, but for $50 ($30 for paint, about $20 for rollers, sand paper, ect...) it really looks good. also you can do these steps overnight, paint one evening and by morning u can wet sand. i have personally done alot of painting, mostly single stage acrylic enamel, and i've sprayed several cars in my garage with really good professional results, just it stinks, it's a real pain to do, easy to make a mistake, messy, and expensive. The tremclad is awesome paint, the "real orange" is an amazing hemi orange, and almost looks like it has some perl in the sun, awesome color right out of the can. I used this technique on my 1974 beetle also, here are the results:
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/Picture10.jpg
the car before:
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/IM000475.jpg
another after pic:
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/DSC00164.jpg
here is a car i sprayed (71 beetle, midnight blue metalic):
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/DSC00194.jpg
here is the car before (71 beetle):
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/Picture1.jpg

here's a few pics of the charger done:
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/DSC02764.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/DSC02769.jpg

well that's my 2 cents worth, sorry for the long post. i was borred lol
i painted the orange beetle in 1999, and it still looks like the day i painted it, the 71 blue beetle i painted in 2000, and built the car for my dad, i used the same paint on my charger, maybe one day i'll spring for a good paint job, prepping is 90% of the work, stripping the car, sanding, ect.....painting is overrated!!!
So if you have TIME, then i'd say go for it, the worst that could happen is that it does'nt turn out and your out $50, but if your paitient, and expriement with lets say just the trunk pannel and if you like it do the whole car, if not just get it done by someone else for $4000. i don't know about you guys, but i would rather spend the $4000 on other parts like getting the mechanics sorted out and new chrome, cause when u have really nice paint and crappy bumpers, door handles it just sticks out more.


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

i think i just mite give it a try


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Just goes to proove,
You can sand and buff out anyting and make it look good.

But that has nothing to do with how well it's going to hold up.
The true test of a paint job is how it looks after belig exposed
to the sun and weather after a couple/three years down the road.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

they had the same thing in hotrod magazine about a month ago


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jul 23 2007, 08:11 AM~8369156
> *Just goes to proove,
> You can sand and buff out anyting and make it look good.
> 
> ...


almost anything


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 02:09 AM~8368980
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Just giving the man his props, that's all...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

not talking shit JUST stating facts this paint is oil based so if you wanna repaint you need to sand it ALL back off......or shoot with the same type of paint


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

Double post..............


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 23 2007, 11:41 AM~8370401
> *not talking shit JUST stating facts this paint is oil based so if you wanna repaint you need to sand it ALL back off......or shoot with the same type of paint
> *



Yep there is no catalyst in the paint the second base hits it it will wrinkle.

Mineral spirts takes forever to eveporate......... I needed to shoot some enamel late one nite and all I hade was mineral spirts to reduce it with so I said what the hell and tried it. Well I couldnt get it to lay down and it looked like shit that nite. The next day it was as slick as glass but you could leave a finger print in it for 3 days if you touched it.


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 22 2007, 10:25 PM~8366489
> *I just read the whole process on the guys website, it all checks out legit :yes:
> *



No offence man,I read it to but at no time does it show him doing it, yea it shows the car with tape here or there a fender or hood painted.I dont know maybe it could happen.It just seems to good to be true.And I know if I owned a classic like that stang damed if i'm painting it with a 7.00 gallon of paint.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

all im thinking about is what about the door shuts?? how u gonna polish them up and paint em real nice etc


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it is legit............ I have painted boat hulls (Imron) with a quality 3/16 nap roller with that method and it comes out looking pretty good you could make it look like glass with a scuff and buff. The only thing that I would be concerned with is putting a non catalyzed paint on my car.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

one of my buddies whos into hotrods brought this up to me a while back.... after talking about it i just cant justify it.... for the price that you can spray a decent single stage for why the hell would you roller paint your car? especially after spending all your time on the bodywork and prep. everyone knows that your paintjob is only as good as the prep work, and if you leave it shitty its gonna look bad no matter what paint you use. if youre on a budget, prep the car right and single stage it, dont waste your time on hair-brained ideas like this.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ill just stick to painting my cars the right way.


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 04:45 PM~8372171
> *Ill just stick to painting my cars the right way.
> *




x2


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 01:45 PM~8372171
> *Ill just stick to painting my cars the right way.
> *


you mean have your cars painted the right way. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just an idea, my dad years ago told me a story about one of his friends who bought some metallic paint, real car paint, and brushed it on. he said you could tell it was brushed on, but after the guy buffed it, it didnt look TOO bad, still, not as nice as spray. hell, for somebody that dosent have the tools (compressor, gun, facility ) to do a real paint job, I guess the roller method in the ol' driveway is worth $100. 

dont get me wrong, your not gonna do this shit to a wanna be show car, but hell, for an old rusty daily, it just may be the ticket.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

Had some rustoleum sittin around and figured id try this shit out...keep in mind i didnt really prep and i barely sanded on the fender


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

i would say its possible to achieve a descent paint job with this gay ass method...but in my opinion a rattle can job would turn out better. The roller leaves bubbles and even tho they level out after awhile they come right back after a little sanding


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Jul 24 2007, 10:12 AM~8379541
> *Had some rustoleum sittin around and figured id try this shit out...keep in mind i didnt really prep and i barely sanded on the fender
> 
> 
> ...


i see a quart of omni in the background 
sure it wasn't that ????


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

yea im sure....zoom the pic youll see the tag says chrysler bright white


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

thats kinda crazy, but like stated above, Im gonna stick to the right way. The hella expensive way :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 23 2007, 06:58 PM~8373842
> *you mean have your cars painted the right way.  :biggrin:
> *


no no i do all my work especialy the hard shit


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

this is an affordable method but for it to come out real nice...the costly method is better


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 25 2007, 10:39 PM~8392905
> *this is an affordable method but for it to come out real nice...the costly method is better
> *


x100


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:nono: no incorrect.......we handle our own...  










> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 23 2007, 06:58 PM~8373842
> *you mean have your cars painted the right way.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 26 2007, 01:39 AM~8393869
> *:nono:  no incorrect.......we handle our own...
> *


post pics! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

you have em all 



> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2007, 02:55 PM~8397841
> *post pics! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Jul 24 2007, 11:29 AM~8379703
> *yea im sure....zoom the pic youll see the tag says chrysler bright white
> *


pics of OMNI can for verification purposes please.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 26 2007, 03:48 PM~8398367
> *you have em all
> *


Lol oh yeah. 

We wll just wait till its done and done.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Pretty cool. I had a 58 for painted orange and white with a roller it looked real good up close and far. It was no show car, but im not a big fan of keeping a car just for sunday driving.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 26 2007, 04:21 PM~8399282
> *pics of OMNI can for verification purposes please.
> *


you got to be kiddin...the omni can is from the 68 camaro i just painted, if you doubt me you can just try this shit for yourself


----------



## 360x (Aug 31, 2006)

It would be comical if someone won "Best Paint" at a Show with one of these paint jobs.


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

damn doesnt look bad at all expecially for the price of it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamndsat97_@Aug 19 2007, 01:09 PM~8588925
> *damn doesnt look bad at all expecially for the price of it
> *


but not for the work


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

I was reading on how the guy painted his car with RUST-OLEUM and I wanted to know how many people did the same thing and how did it look? And also I want to try it and I bought a color called Gloss Royal Blue and its a 1/2 pint and I wanted to know how much mineral spirits would you use?


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Dec 19 2008, 06:32 PM~12478113
> *I was reading on how the guy painted his car with RUST-OLEUM and I wanted to know how many people did the same thing and how did it look? And also I want to try it and I bought a color called Gloss Royal Blue and its a 1/2 pint and I wanted to know how much mineral spirits would you use?
> *


i have not tryed it but im about to..im going to paint my 4 car trailer with it see how it goes..as far as how much to reduce..i say just enought to have the paint flow out nice with no drips


----------

